# Google- Should Irritable Bowel Syndrome Be Ridiculed



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Gates book: Harry Reid asked Pentagon to research irritable bowel syndrome

Senate Majority Leader Harry Reid once urged Defense Secretary Robert Gates to spend taxpayer money on researching irritable bowel syndrome.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2014/01/16/gates-book-harry-reid-asked-pentagon-to-research-irritable-bowel-syndrome/#ixzz2rndv7NyW


----------

